# I LOVE IT!



## SteveSS (Aug 14, 2008)

Being an avid Toyota fan for years, I just picked up my 2009 Maxima, this is on one bad a%% vehicle! I opted for the Premium and Tech package. Super Black with what looks like black interieor but it's listed as charcoal. Toyota just didn't offer anything that was sporty enough and had lot's of gadgets. My 07 Camry 4cly was a nice ride but just too boring.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The new '09s are nice! We can't keep them in stock at the dealership!


----------



## Wolferam (May 12, 2008)

I agree. It's a nice departure from the old school when it looked like a Sentra with a bigger motor.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I like new sharper look of the new model, and it's quick too.


----------



## freude09 (Jan 24, 2009)

Already seen one and took it in a test drive...and I love the car, its features and all. But I can't buy the Maxima coz I just bought the Altima months ago... 
__________________
I've been waiting for my Prince to arrive...-from nissan parts dealer


----------



## joseph.nysa (Dec 22, 2009)

I also like it. i will go this Friday to take the test drive.


----------



## BJK1975 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just bought a 2010 Maxima with sports/tech package....love the 19 inch rims....fast and handles well... Now i traded by 2007 Audi A4. Audi's quattro can't be matched, but Nissan handles exceptionally well.


----------

